# Photos: UFC 91 Randy "The Natural" Couture vs. Brock Lesnar



## ultravista (Nov 22, 2008)

Photos from UFC 91 are now available  featuring main event Randy "The Natural" Couture vs. Brock Lesnar and co-main event Joe Stevenson vs. Kenny Florian.

UFC 91 Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=33752

Galleries
- Rafael do Anjos vs. Jeremy Stephens
- Aaron Riley vs. Jorge Gurgel
- Demian Maia vs. Nate Quarry
- Josh Hendricks vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
- Tamdan McCrory vs. Dustin Haselett
- Joe Stevenson vs. Kenny Florian
- Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Couture
* pre-fight weigh-ins
* post-fight press conference

Check out the galleries for additional photos.


----------



## keybq (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice those guys are nuts they are scary as hell


----------



## ultravista (Nov 22, 2008)

Shot with the D200 & Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 with the 1.4x tele-converter.


----------



## fightin14 (Nov 22, 2008)

I Don't buy into them saying that lesnor weighs 265lbs.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 22, 2008)

damn, they are huge deff wouldnt wanna mess with them. great shots the only thing i can complain about is in the last shot i think the belts too bright, you should try an darken it so you get more detail in it


----------



## photogmatt (Nov 22, 2008)

fightin14 said:


> I Don't buy into them saying that lesnor weighs 265lbs.



He indeed weighed in at 265, it's done by athletic commission, the night before. That said, Lesnar stated he fought at close to 280. Shame because I thought the tide was going for Randy after that cut and Lesnar breathing hard.


----------



## ultravista (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. There are additional shots of the belt in the MISC sub-gallery.


----------



## YoungPic (Nov 22, 2008)

there good pics, but to me they seem a bit to over exposed or white,iunno


----------



## ultravista (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, I could have toned them down a bit. Not washed out, just bright.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics, Ultra. I said the same on an mma blog I belong to.

I like this one  - When the Amish get Angry!
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=34071&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## ultravista (Nov 23, 2008)

Funny! He's an odd looking guy.


----------

